# Good free BBW site?



## Jaap133 (Jun 27, 2008)

Does anybody know good free BBW sites? I admire big girls:wubu:


----------



## jackvio (Jun 28, 2008)

http://feeder.fe.funpic.de/4images/


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 28, 2008)

You're posting on it.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 28, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You're posting on it.



f'realz? Where're the pix n' vids n' stuff then? All I see is lots of, "blah blah blah, oh I'm so funny!!"


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 28, 2008)

I must be the only one who can access the Paysite board then. 'Cause after all, who wants to know what women THINK? Sheesh.


----------



## Suze (Jun 28, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You're posting on it.



I kinda luff you.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 28, 2008)

Jaap133 said:


> Does anybody know good *free* BBW sites? I admire big girls:wubu:





Renaissance Woman said:


> I must be the only one who can access the *Pay*site board then. 'Cause after all, who wants to know what women THINK? Sheesh.



Since you're such a great thinker, devote some time to explaining how the second post follows from the first, why don'tcha? I'd hardly call sarcasm, snark, and thread-jacking a valuable insight into the feminine psyche. Then again, I _am_ still unintentionaly single...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 29, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Since you're such a great thinker, devote some time to explaining how the second post follows from the first, why don'tcha? I'd hardly call sarcasm, snark, and thread-jacking a valuable insight into the feminine psyche. Then again, I _am_ still unintentionaly single...



The OP did not specifically request "pix [']n' vids [']n' stuff" as you apparently did. He asked for BBW sites, and www.dimensionsmagazine.com most definitely qualifies. 

Further, the Paysite Board here is filled with promo pics for various paysites. Ergo, it is a free collection of pics of BBWs in various states of undress, and falls into your interpretation of his/her query.

My original answer was straightforward. My second post in this thread was in response to you, not the OP, after you had already gone off-topic.

Now what's your paypal email so I can send you money to buy a sense of humor?


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 29, 2008)

OK, everybody just calm down. There's no point in argueing semantics right now so we're just going to have to wait for Jaap133 to come back and state his original intentions. Personally, I disagree with your interpretations, though.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 29, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You're posting on it.


Oh yes, you got rep for that one. Yes you did. 

-Rusty


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 29, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> ...women THINK? Sheesh.




News! .


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 29, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Since you're such a great thinker, devote some time to explaining how the second post follows from the first, why don'tcha? I'd hardly call sarcasm, snark, and thread-jacking a valuable insight into the feminine psyche. Then again, I _am_ still unintentionaly single...



And you would call videos, "pix" etc, a valuable insight into the feminine psyche?

You talk about "not arguing semantics" when your argument is blown out of the water, and even if the OP is looking for "pix", our PAYSITE board IS FREE, with many many sample pictures and links leading to paysites with FREE sample video clips and free sample pictures. There are also many bbw photos on other boards here, in such threads as the chubby legs thread, bellyhang pic thread, recent pic of you naked thread. All free. So yes, this IS a good free bbw site. It also happens to be much more than that. Result! If all YOU can see however is "Blah blah blah, I'm so funny" or whatever, then I guess that's your issue, and ironically it appears to me that you're the only one with any "snark" here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 29, 2008)

Katy, what's good for one guy might not be good for the other. After all, Jaap might like women that talk, think, joke, debate and care about each other. If some other guy is threatened by all that and needs his fantasy ego stroked constantly, then this place might NOT be right for him.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 29, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> And you would call videos, "pix" etc, a valuable insight into the feminine psyche?



I never claimed media files would give me any insight into anything. I'm just saying that the textural content of this site isn't much more revealing. 


Ruby Ripples said:


> You talk about "not arguing semantics" when your argument is blown out of the water, and even if the OP is looking for "pix", our PAYSITE board IS FREE, with many many sample pictures and links leading to paysites with FREE sample video clips and free sample pictures. There are also many bbw photos on other boards here, in such threads as the chubby legs thread, bellyhang pic thread, recent pic of you naked thread. All free. So yes, this IS a good free bbw site. It also happens to be much more than that. Result! If all YOU can see however is "Blah blah blah, I'm so funny" or whatever, then I guess that's your issue, and ironically it appears to me that you're the only one with any "snark" here.



You see, that's a semantic arguement because you're taking a literalist interpretation of my complaint to further you're own arguement. It's possible that you've never looked at a paysite and never considered that the majority of these, "FREE" things are, infact, advertisments designed to entice you to _pay money_ for the complete set and avoid leaving the viewer satisfied in any way. It's possible that you are unaware that in common parlance the term, "BBW site" is often used to refer to a website of an adult nature. It's likely you wouldn't consider that a, "BBW" site could refer to a dating site or something neither of us had thought of. It's even probable that you consider that since you find this site more than satisfactory you don't believe anyone could possibly desire something different or more, but I don't think you're that ignorant. So, yes, it becomes an arguement of semantics. Depending upon how literaly and seriously you decide to take things the nature of the discussion changes.

This is a great site. I've met plenty of nice and interesting people here, I've been invited to and enjoyed several fun events, I've found some good pr0n, and I've even been entertained and informed at times. I, personally, wouldn't refer to it as simply, "a BBW site,". In my lexicon that's just not accurate. That's not giving it enough credit where credit is due.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Katy, what's good for one guy might not be good for the other. After all, Jaap might like women that talk, think, joke, debate and care about each other. If some other guy is threatened by all that and needs his fantasy ego stroked constantly, then this place might NOT be right for him.



Exactly, except with slightly less incriminating language.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 29, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> News! .


You just bought yourself a smack for the next time I see you, whenever that may be. 



Totmacher said:


> It's possible that you've never looked at a paysite and never considered that the majority of these, "FREE" things are, infact, advertisments designed to entice you to _pay money_ for the complete set and avoid leaving the viewer satisfied in any way.


You mean women don't post revealing pictures of themselves on the Paysite Board out of the goodness of their hearts? They expect that some viewers will be compelled to PAY MONEY to see more pics of them? 

I.....

I'm devastated. I need to go be by myself for a while.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 30, 2008)

They should change the name of this site to "Arguments."


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL LOL LOL (apparently one LOL was too short )


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 30, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> I never claimed media files would give me any insight into anything. I'm just saying that the textural content of this site isn't much more revealing.
> 
> 
> You see, that's a semantic arguement because you're taking a literalist interpretation of my complaint to further you're own arguement. It's possible that you've never looked at a paysite and never considered that the majority of these, "FREE" things are, infact, advertisments designed to entice you to _pay money_ for the complete set and avoid leaving the viewer satisfied in any way. It's possible that you are unaware that in common parlance the term, "BBW site" is often used to refer to a website of an adult nature. It's likely you wouldn't consider that a, "BBW" site could refer to a dating site or something neither of us had thought of. It's even probable that you consider that since you find this site more than satisfactory you don't believe anyone could possibly desire something different or more, but I don't think you're that ignorant. So, yes, it becomes an arguement of semantics. Depending upon how literaly and seriously you decide to take things the nature of the discussion changes.
> ...



Perhaps you could use your lexicon to learn to spell. And.... I can't even be bothered arguing back any more, Im just bored with your post.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 3, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Perhaps you could use your lexicon to learn to spell. And.... I can't even be bothered arguing back any more, Im just bored with your post.



Ah, peronal attacks on spelling, the last refuge of a troll. Well, that and _reducto ad nazism_. 


Renaissance Woman said:


> You just bought yourself a smack for the next time I see you, whenever that may be.
> 
> 
> You mean women don't post revealing pictures of themselves on the Paysite Board out of the goodness of their hearts? They expect that some viewers will be compelled to PAY MONEY to see more pics of them?
> ...



The sad thing is someone probably repped you for that.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 8, 2008)

It's so fucking retarded to argue on a forum.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 8, 2008)

.. and yet, you feel compelled to.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations to all you winners.


----------



## curveyme (Jul 10, 2008)

Original Poster, please do not be intimidated by the above squabbling . . . I know Ruby from chat and she's a cool person.
I think the main point is that Dimensions is a really FULL site, with lots to offer (art, photography, chat, discussion, erotica, advocacy, social support, etc). I think some newbies and relative newbies (like myself) get "stuck" in one area and overlook what else is here . . . I know I did that with chat when I first found this place. 
Anyway, good luck with your search and welcome aboard!


----------

